# Drum pump for honey



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Get a drum valve and lay the drum on it side and pour into a bucket. Will cost you around $75 . Plus a rack to hold the drum. The way to go if you aren't using a whole drum at a time. You could even put a scale under the five so you keep your % right. 
David


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I use the vertical honey pump from Maxant it works like a charm. It is a little pricey but, unless you can figure out a way to drain the barrel like Smokepole suggest there aren't many ways to get honey out of a drum without making a big mess. Pumping cold honey out of a drum is even more of a challenge. Here's a link http://maxantindustries.com/pumps.html


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

the only thing I could add to smokepole is the drum cart that is made to lay the barrel down safely. this is your least expensive way to get small amounts out.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Ya I couldnt think of what they call them. Drum carts


----------



## stajerc61 (Nov 17, 2009)

My local microbrewery just made a batch of a double IPA with 100 lbs of local honey. It is available in their tap room at a price of $6.00 for a ten ounce glass. I believe that comes to about $1188 for a keg. Less than half a keg at these prices would buy a decent pump. I don't know what you charge for your beer but if you are buying honey by the drum it sounds to me that you are producing enough to justify the cost of a pump. By the way that double IPA at 8.9% really stings you in the beehind.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

The Maxant pump or similar gear pump is your most cost effective pump option - keep in mind that you need to have the honey warmed to >90 deg F. The drum valve will work if the drums you are buying have lids with bungs. A lot of food grade drums don't and some use a plastic bag liner and drum lids with no seal. If you want a stainless sanitary pump that you could also use to gently pump beer, look at a rotary lobe, progressive cavity or flexible impeller pump. Minimum 1".


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

If you get the Maxant vertical pump you won't have to warm the honey. I just pumped out a barrel yesterday and the honey was quite cold and it pumped just fine. If you get a gear pump you are going to have to find a way to heat the drum which is going to be just one more thing to worry about. 

I agree with sajerc61 if your selling enough beer to buy honey by the barrel just go ahead and buy a pump it will make your life so much easier. The Maxant vertical pump will most likely last you a life time. I've got a local brewery that wants to buy a couple barrels next year and I wonder if they have thought about how they are going to get the honey out of the barrel.


----------

